# Landscaping Projects in my garden - Ideas for your garden



## grandcoq (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello friends,

This is the landscape for my chickens 

All my landscaping projects since 2003.

Useful for sure.... for members.

Ideas : ---> *My landscaping projects*

My yard:


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

OMG!!! You're giving me ideas. I have a back yard that's all sugar sand. I have planted bushes, but I'd like some designs that don't need grass. Your property is beautiful!


----------

